# In The Future Exhaust Will Smell Like Catfish



## BrotherBart (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.thanhniennews.com/education/?catid=4&newsid=16651


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 15, 2006)

That ought to interest Carpniels.


----------



## MALogger (Jun 16, 2006)

I guess I will have to start doing my second favorite thing to fuel my skidder to do my favorite thing!

Craig


----------

